# Soverel 33



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Am considering the purchase of a Soverel 33. Does anyone have experience with this boat, good or bad? Is it stable enough for my young family or quite a handfull? PHRF and club racing in San Diego is it''s intended use (usually light to moderate wind). Thanks.........Jay


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

There was a Soverel 33 at our club for a while. Tellingly, it was sold BEFORE the younger members of the family arrived. It seemed to have a lot of strings to pull to make it perform to its full potential. Since they were designed and built for racing with light scantlings, you should also be on the lookout for structural problems. (As with any boat, but especially one that''s likely to have been raced hard.) 
A C&C or J/boat, and espcecially in your area, a Schock, might have better resale value.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Soverel 33 is a really good boat. They were fast in a wide range of conditions and reasonably easy to sail at close to target speed. Around here they sail to their ratings and for a boat with a very good racing potential have nice interiors. That said their interiors are not what "serious crusiers" would call a cruising interior. In otherwords its a nice layout for coastal stuff but not so good foe anything more extended.

They are very good light air boats and can be handled by fairly small crews. They are not a "family cruiser" and so may not be the right boat for a "young family". They take some skill to really handle them easily.

Some things to be aware of, they were built in three locations and by three different builders. The original Soverels were tough but somewhat crudely assembled and they were supossedly a little over design weight. Olsen was hired to produce them on contract and they built a dozen boats. Olsen considered the molds and general details to "not be up to snuff" and completely retooled these boats. The Olsen boats are extremely well built and nicely detailed. Lastly, Tartan built the majority of the S-33's. They simplified construction from the Olsen and changed some significant engineering. As a result their shrouds have a tendency to cut through the deck over time, slicing through the deck and dropping the rig. They came up with a fix for that but if you are looking at a Tartan build boat you need to find out if the fix was done.

I have always liked the boats. They were quite expensive initially but I think they have settled in at a reasonable price and that price should remain stabile in the Low $20k range and seem to have bottomed out and may be creeping up again like the Laser 28''s have done.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## bheintz (Jun 14, 2001)

See http://www.soverel33.com, it's a pretty good source.


----------



## Renegade 33 (Sep 25, 2021)

TSOJOURNER said:


> Am considering the purchase of a Soverel 33. Does anyone have experience with this boat, good or bad? Is it stable enough for my young family or quite a handfull? PHRF and club racing in San Diego is it''s intended use (usually light to moderate wind). Thanks.........Jay


Any new activity or members on this thread?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I use to own one built by Padfic boat works sold it 6 years ago. great boat one of the best sailing boats ever. was very fast in light air. needed a full crew when the wind was up. we added a retractable bow sprite from a J105 so we could use Asym. The foot on the chute measured 33' made the boat even more fun to sail. done racing now except for my 1964 Naples sabot.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

New Port Beach,CA _FULL TILT_ aka Cheap Sunglasses


----------



## Renegade 33 (Sep 25, 2021)

I just bought RENEGADE from a great guy in Massachusetts, also a Pacific Boat Works hull.


----------



## Renegade 33 (Sep 25, 2021)

Does anyone know what happened to the Soverel33.com site?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I am not sure what happen. that was a great site with lots of information. You might want to ask that question on Sailing Anarchy web site. there are some previous owners and crew there.





All Activity - Sailing Anarchy Forums







forums.sailinganarchy.com


----------



## Renegade 33 (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks. Will probably ask around to see who owns it, maybe take it off their hands, etc........


----------

